#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  جورج يؤكد غرق الدلتا فى أول تصريح رسمي

## عارف

*جورج يؤكد غرق الدلتا فى أول تصريح رسمي
الاحد 13 ديسمبر 2009   1:54:30 ص   /   عدد القراء : 175
البشاير - راندا رشدى :

في أول تصريح رسمي حول هذه القضية الخطيرة التي أطلق الحديث عنها منذ أكثر من عام خرج وزير البيئة وقبل ساعات من سفره لقمة كوبنهاجن وأكد أن غرق الدلتا أمر مؤكد وكذلك في الجنوب ستجف منابع النيل.

جاء ذلك خلال حوار المهندس ماجد جورج وزير الدولة لشئون البيئة لبرنامج الحياة اليوم حيث أكد أننا لدينا تقارير عديدة منذ عامين حول قضية غرق الدلتا وجفاف منابع النيل وذلك يرجع للتغيرات المناخية وظاهرة الأحتباس الحراري التي يتضرر منها العالم كله ولكن مصر من أكثر الدول تضرر منه .

وأكد أن المساحات التي ستتعرض للغرق بالدلتا لم تحدد بعد بل نعمل منذ فترة علي دراسة الوضع بالتنسيق والتعاون مع كافة القطاعات للوصول لخطة عمل متكاملة لمواجهة الموقف وسنحدد المشروعات المطلوبة لمواجهة هذا الخطر وسنطلب الأعتمادات المطلوبة لنبدأ في التنغيذ

http://www.elbashayer.com/news-74050.html*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f2: 
عزيزي المهندس عارف
أول ما قرأت عنوان الخبر تصورت 
أن الفنان 
جورج سيدهم

هو قائل هذا الخبر
ولكن طالما أن الوزير ماجد جورج

هو من وراء هذا الخبر
فأكيد هذا نوع من الإلهاء السياسي
للتغطية علي أخبار البرادعي
ولإشعارنا بالخوف الدائم والمستمر
وبأهمية إستمرار حالة الطوارئ
المستمرة بدون إنقطاع
عرض مستمر فاق مدة عرض
مسرحيات الواد سيد الشغال
وبودي جارد
وكله يهون علشان 
التوريث
(الجملكة)


سأوافيكم بكيفية التغلب علي مشكلة
غرق شمال الدلتا فيما بعد

----------


## maxdig

هههههههههههه    الغرقانه فى الدلتا و السعوديه فى بحر العرب و عمان و قطر مش هنشوفها على الخريطه و البحرين معاهه و قم الايرانيه كمان و البصره فى العراق و شواطئ سوريا و منجعات لبنان علشان الدعاره تقل هناك و منتجعات العراه فى اسرائيل ووووو  وعد زى ما انت عاوز  لان الساعه ب خمسه جنيه و الحسابه بتحسب وسلامى الى اسفكسيا الغرق

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*ايه جريدة البشاير دي عشان تنفرد بنشر تصريحات رسمية !!!
انا أول مره اسمع عنها أساساً 

*

----------


## atefhelal

> *ايه جريدة البشاير دي عشان تنفرد بنشر تصريحات رسمية !!!*
> *انا أول مره اسمع عنها أساساً*


ليس عيبا ياأخى أن تسمع ذلك لأول مرة ، فالعيب يقع على من لم يعلمك .. لأن من حقك كمواطن مصرى أن تعلم ماهى مشاكل مصر مقدما فقد تستطيع أن تعاون فى حلها أو تتأهل مقدما للتعايش معها .. وإن كان جورج وزير البيئة استقظ فى وقت متأخر أو تم إيقاظه بفعل فاعل .. فنرجوا أن تكون يقظته مع خطة واضحة قابلة للتنفيذ لإمكان مواجهة تلك الكارثة البيئية المتوقعة وتلافى مصائبها وسلبياتها  فى الوقت المناسب ...

وملف غرق الدلتا ياأخى  مفتوح منذ تسعينيات القرن الماضى حين أشارت الدراسات إلى أن التغيرات المناخية أدت إلى ارتفاع درجة الحرارة في العالم بمعدل درجتين مئويتين، وهذا يعرض للغرق منطقتين هما دلتا النيل وبنجلاديش ... .. ويتم نشر ذلك والتنبيه إلى خطره فى تقارير التنمية البشرية الصادرة عن الأمم المتحدة ... 
وكان آخر تقرير قرأته هو تقرير عام 2007/2008 الذى أكد على خطورة تزايد انبعاث غازات الإحتباس الحرارى ، التى سوف تؤدى حتما إلى تغير مستمر ودائم فى المناخ ينتهى إلى كوارث بيئية مؤكدة . وشدد التقرير على ضرورة العمل الوطنى الفعال وعلى التعاون الدولى فى مجال التكيف مقدما مع تلك التغيرات والكوارث المناخية المرتقبة . واقترح فى هذا الشأن بعض الإستراتيجيات لتخفيف صدمات تلك التغيرات على العالم ، وخاصة على الدول النامية والأكثر فقرا ، التى سوف تكون الأكثر عرضة للخطر ، لأنها الأقل قدرة على التكيف وحماية نفسها رغم مساهمتها الأدنى فى انبعاثات غازات الإحتباس الحرارى . وسوف تدفع الدول النامية والفقيرة ثمنا غاليا لما قام به الآخرون من الدول الغنية الأكثر استهلاكا للوقود الحفرى .
وأشار التقرير إلى بعض الدول النامية التى سوف تكون  الأكثر عرضة للخطر ، والتى سوف تعانى بدرجة أكبر من تلك الكوارث البيئية المرتقبة وكان من بينها مصر حيث قال : " .. نجد فى مصر مثلا أن من شأن أى زيادة مقدارها نصف متر فى مستويات سطح البحر ، أن تؤدى إلى خسائر اقتصادية تتجاوز حاجز الـ 35 مليار دولار ونزوح أكثر من 2 مليون شخص من شمال الدلتا . وتحاول مصر تطوير استجابة مؤسسية لذلك من خلال تفعيل الحوار على أرفع المستويات بين الوزارات تحت إشراف وقيادة وزارة البيئة . *بيد أن الحجم الهائل للمخاطر المناخية سوف يتطلب إصلاحات سياسية أبعد نطاقا تشمل جميع أبعاد الإقتصاد* . ".

أى أن الأمر ليس تهويلا من أحد أو من جريدة  ، أو افتراضاً من بعض الخيالات المريضة  ، لكن التهديد قائم ونذره لاحت بالفعل ، وأرجو أن لانهزل فى مواضع الجد حرصا على مصلحة مصر ومستقبل أجيالها ... وإن كان جورج قد تعمد إثارة هذا الموضوع لمجرد إلهاء الشعب بكارثة كبرى متوقعة ومعروفة لديه منذ وقت طويل فهذه مصيبة أكبر .. أكبر بكثير من تلك الكارثة البيئية المتوقعة ...

----------


## Dragon Shadow

سمعت عن الموضوع فعلاً من فترة طويلة ....
بس مش أجزاء من الدلتا بس إللي هاتغرق ... 
وفعلاً بدأت مؤشرات ونتائج للإحتباس الحراري برأس البر ...
بس حد عارف نتيجة الكارثة الطبيعية المتوقعة دي على باقي المنطقة العربية خاصة دول الخليج العربي ...
وبعدين عندي شعور أن الكارثة الطبيعية هاتبقى خير إن شاء الله ...
ربنا مايجيبش إلا الخير ...
ودمتم بخير

----------


## ماهر يسري

القضية ليست قضية إحتباس حراري، بل هي أشبه بمصيبة، و هي أن الأرض من المتوقع أن تقوم بتغيير زاوية ميلها، بحيث سيتغير موقعي القطب الشمالي و القطب الجنوبي، مما سيؤدي إلى ذوبان القطبين و إرتفاع مستوى سطح الماء، و من المتوقع أن تغرق مناطق و تنحسر مناطق أخرى.

أمس أكدت تقارير إخبارية بقناة العربية أن قمة الg8 قررت منح 7 مليار دولار لمساعدة الدول النامية على مواجهة الأزمة.

المهم، كنت أتمنى أن يكون لدينا خبراء و باحثين مصريين للتأكد من صحة هذه المعلومات، لكن ربما يدلنا على حقيقتها "تامر حسني" أو "عمرو دياب" أو حتى الخبراء من لبنان "نانسي عجرم" أو "هيفاء وهبي".

(صراحة أجد في الوقت الحالي أن نصدق الوزير جورج، حيث أنه من الصعب جداً التشكيك في مصداقيته مع عدم طرح بديل)

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

ممكن إنقاذ شمال الدلتا بالمشروع التالي
والذي سيتوعب أي زيادة في حجم المياه
نتيجة ذوبان جليد المتجمد الشمالي
نتيجة للإحتباس الحراري









> منخفض القطارة: المشروع القومي الحقيقي الذي تبحث عنه مصر  
> 
> 
> منذ تسعين سنة وعلماء الدنيا كلها يحلمون بمشروع منخفض القطارة الذي نتوارث السمع عنه ولا نعرفه.. بدأ المشوار في عام 1916 البروفيسور هانز بنك استاذ الجغرافيا في جامعة برلين.. ثم انتقلت العدوي إلي البروفيسور جون بول وكيل الجمعية الملكية البريطانية الذي نشر دراسة عنه في عام 1931.. وفي العام نفسه لم يتردد حسين سري باشا وكيل وزارة الأشغال في عرضه أمام المجمع العلمي المصري.
> 
> الفكرة الأولى للمشروع هى تحويل مجرى النيل ليصب فى منخفض القطارة بدلا من فقد المياه التى تصب فى البحر لتكوين بحيرة عزبه كبرى تكون كخزان مائى ضخم يمكن تحويل المنطقة الصحراويه حوله الى منطقة غابات ومد مواسير للرى لمناطق زراعية شاسعه كما ان البحيرة ستكون مصدر هائل للتروة السمكية وتكوين مناطق سياحية وتعمير مدن كبرى حيث سيتغير المناخ للمنطقة بسبب البخر الناتج عن مسطح المياه للبحيرة ويمكن للشركات أن تبيع الأراضى لتدبير قيمة المشروع
> 
> يقع المشروع بالقرب من مدينة العلمين عند مارينا.. ويتلخص في شق مجري مائي بطول 75 كيلومترا تندفع فيه مياه البحر المتوسط إلي المنخفض الهائل الذي يصل عمقه إلي 145 متراً تحت سطح البحر.. فتتكون بحيرة صناعية تزيد مساحتها علي 12 ألف كيلومتر.. ومن شدة اندفاع المياه يمكن توليد طاقة كهربائية رخيصة تصل إلي 2500 كيلووات/ ساعة سنويا توفر 1500 مليون دولار ثمن توليدها بالمازوت.. ويستخدم المطر الناتج عن البخر في زراعة ملايين الأفدنة التي تحتاج شمة ماء كي تبوح بخيراتها.. ولن تبخل البحيرة بالطبع في إنتاج كميات هائلة من الملح والسمك.. كما أنها ستخلق ميناء يخفف الضغط علي ميناء الإسكندرية.. بجانب المشروعات السياحية.. وتسكين ملايين المصريين القادمين من وادي النيل الضيق وخلق فرص عمل لهم.
> 
> ...



يتبع

----------


## سيد حسن

"ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ لِيُذِيقَهُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ " الروم(41)

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> "ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ لِيُذِيقَهُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ " الروم(41)


الله ينور عليك
هو ده إللي أقصده
دمت بخير

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> ليس عيبا ياأخى أن تسمع ذلك لأول مرة ، فالعيب يقع على من لم يعلمك .. لأن من حقك كمواطن مصرى أن تعلم ماهى مشاكل مصر مقدما فقد تستطيع أن تعاون فى حلها أو تتأهل مقدما للتعايش معها .. وإن كان جورج وزير البيئة استقظ فى وقت متأخر أو تم إيقاظه بفعل فاعل .. فنرجوا أن تكون يقظته مع خطة واضحة قابلة للتنفيذ لإمكان مواجهة تلك الكارثة البيئية المتوقعة وتلافى مصائبها وسلبياتها  فى الوقت المناسب ...



*
استاذي الفاضل / عاطف هلال
للتوضيح فقط .. لقد كنت أقصد بأني أول مره أسمع عن جريدة البشاير هذه وأنها تصدر على لسانها تصريحات رسمية ، لم أقصد التصريحات 
التصريحات تناولتها الصحافة منذ اواخر التسعينات وزاد الحديث عن احتمال حدوث انخفاض في منابع نهر النيل وقد تباينت الآراء فيها بين متفائل ومتشائم

ولكن الأغلبية خبراء البيئة اتفقوا على خطورة ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري وأن الأزمة مؤكدة في حالة استمرار تزايد معدلات الاحتباس ، مما يؤدي لزيادة منسوب مياه البحر عن معدله الحالي تدريجياً على المدى الطويل ، وليس بصورة مفاجئة

المشكلة غاية في التعقيد أكثر مما يتصور البعض وهي أكبر من دولة أو مجموعة دول ولكن هي مشكلة دول العالم
لا يوجد حل امامنا إلا كما ذكر بعض الخبراء خلال رفع مستوى التربة على سواحل الدلتا بانشاء شواطئ بطول الخط والتنسيق بين دول البحر المتوسط لتحديد معدل ثابت من منسوب المياه عند مضيق جبل طارق

الحقيقة .. انا غير متفائل 

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

يقولون أن ربع مساحة دلتا نهر النيل مهددة بالغرق نتيجة لإحتمال ذوبان جليد القطب الشمالي بسبب ظاهرة الإحتباس الحراري ومن ثم إرتفاع الماء بمقدار ١ متر خلال الـــ ١٠٠ سنه القادمة أو أقل إذا كان إرتفاع درجة الحرارة مفاجئا وليس متدرجا.....لكن لماذا ستختفي ربع مساحة دلتا نهر النيل والخرائط توضح أنها مساحة داخلة داخل البحر الأبيض بعكس جانبي الدلتا بورسعيد والإسكندرية يمين ويسار الدلتا. دخول أو بروز شمال الدلتا داخل البحر الأبيض سببه هو ترسب كميات طمي فيضانات نهر النيل علي مدي السنين الطويلة قبل بناء السد العالي في أسوان وهو أحد أهم مساؤي هذا السد 







  



الخريطة ومبين فيها  كروكي مبالغ فيه لموقع مشروع بحيرة القطارة
والقناة بينها وبين البحر الأبيض المتوسط




ولحماية منطقة شمال الدلتا من الغرق المحتمل
دعونا نفكر معا في الحل غير التقليدي التالي

تحويل منخفض القطارة إلي بحيرة مالحة صناعية بتوصيلها بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط
مع إتخاذ كافة الإحتياطات الهندسية للتقليل من تسرب الأملاح إلي المياه الجوفية
وتخيلوا نوعية المشروعات التي ممكن إقامتها علي ضفاف هذه البحيرة
ثروة سمكية وسياحية ومحطات توليد طاقة نووية
والأهم هو إستيعاب أي كميات مياه والمحتمل زيادتها
نتيجة ظاهرة الإحتباس الحراري وإرتفاع منسوب مياه المحيطات


دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 
   			 An Oasis Resident



منقول من مشاركاتي بمنتدي الواحة المصرية
خلال تغيبي عن المنتدي


http://www.egyptianoasis.net/forums/...d.php?p=408626

----------


## Dragon Shadow

إللي عامل حاجة أو حاجات غلط ، وخايف من الموت والعقاب الرباني  قدامه حلين ...
- يطلع فوق جبل ويبني حصن عشان ينجى من الموت  :1:  .
- يتوب ويصلح لعل الله يغفر .
دمتم بخير
 :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> "ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ لِيُذِيقَهُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ " الروم(41)





> إللي عامل حاجة أو حاجات غلط ، وخايف من الموت والعقاب الرباني  قدامه حلين ...
> - يطلع فوق جبل ويبني حصن عشان ينجى من الموت  .
> - يتوب ويصلح لعل الله يغفر .
> دمتم بخير



لا داعي لهذه النظرة التشاؤمية
ما زال هناك أمل
لبناء سفينة نوح مرة أخري

----------


## سيد حسن

الأعزاء 

السلام عليكم

أولا وقبل كل شئ أنا لا افهم إطلاقا في تكنولوجيات البيئة والأفكار والأدوات المتاحة لمواجهة " العصيان المدني " الذي شنته وتشنه علينا البيئة ومكوناتها التي خلقها الله تعالى وسخرها لنا لتساعدنا في تنفيذ أوامر الله بالعبادة التي خلقنا من اجلها واستخلفنا في الأرض لنمارس هذه العبادة فيها ، وها هو النظام البديع الجميل المخلوق لخدمتنا ينقلب علينا ويرفض القيام بوظيفته وهذه دلالة خطيرة جدا على أننا لا نستحق هذا التسخير وبأن وظيفة العبادة والخلافة في الأرض معطلة وعليه فلا حاجة لله في وجودنا أحياء ننعم بما خلق لنا من انهار وثمار وارض وسماء ، وعندما تتعطل خاصية تذليل مكونات الكون لخدمة عباد الله المخلصين تعمل على الفور خاصية الاستبدال بأقوام يحبهم الله ويحبونه .

وحيث إننا قد سمحنا للجهلاء منا والكافرين من بنى آدم بأوامر الله والمخالفين لأمره بقيادة هذه الأرض وما تملكه من أساس بيئي كان على افضل ما يكون منذ وطأت أقدام آدم عليه السلام وزوجه هذه الأرض فيجب علينا تحمل تبعات هذه القيادة العمياء ومن ضمنها ما يحدث الآن من تدمير عشوائي واهوج لمكونات البيئة واسس حياة الإنسان السليمة بلا هوادة وبجهل عظيم .

وطالما أننا أعطينا هؤلاء السفهاء مقاليد قيادة هذا الكوكب وتنازلنا عن حقنا في الخلافة وتطبيق شرع الله الكوني والبيئي وكذلك الديني والعقيدى والروحي ورضينا بإنتاج كل مدمرات النظام البيئي وضيعنا الأمانة التي حملناها ظلما لانفسنا وجهلا بسوء عاقبة تضييعها مستقبلا ، فلن يتبقى لدينا إلا طريقين لا ثالث لهما :

الأول أن نبقى على ما نحن عليه من غفلة وتنازل ونلقى مصيرنا غير مأسوف علينا مع أمم ذهبت أدراج الرياح ولا عزاء لها .

الثاني أن نستعيد علاقتنا بربنا صاحب الكون وخالقه ليعيد تسخير الكوكب ومكونات الكون مرة ثانية لصالحنا ويضبط بحوله وقوته النظام الكوني والبيئي مرة ثانية .

وإذا اخترنا الثاني فيمكننا ببساطة تجربة استخدام تكنولوجيات البيئة المتاحة والحلول التي تكرم بوضعها العلماء وهنا بالمنتدى المحترم د م / جمال الشربينى وبعون الله تعالى لنا سننجح بكل تأكيد .

وربما نستطيع الإفلات بمصر من الآثار المدمرة للبيئة "فِي بِضْعِ سِنِينَ لِلَّهِ الْأَمْرُ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمِنْ بَعْدُ وَيَوْمَئِذٍ يَفْرَحُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ " الروم  (4) .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## Dragon Shadow

تصدق بالله يأستاذ سيد حسن
نفسي تكتر الكوارث البيئية لأقصى مدى ...
حاسس أنهاهاتكون خير ...
أما لو توفاني الله فالحمدلله على ذلك وعمري لن يزيد يوماً عما حدده الله ....
آللهم سلط غضبك على الظالمين ...
والله مبسوط جداً ياأستاذ سيد ....
دمت بخير
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

وَمَا كَانَ  رَبُّكَ لِيُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا  مُصْلِحُونَ (هود117)

ذَلِكَ أَنْ لَمْ  يَكُنْ رَبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا  غَافِلُونَ (الأنعام 131)

وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ  الْقُرَى آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ  بَرَكَاتٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ وَلَكِنْ كَذَّبُوا فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِمَا  كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ (الأعراف 96)

أَفَأَمِنَ أَهْلُ  الْقُرَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا بَيَاتًا وَهُمْ  نَائِمُونَ (الأعراف 97)
أَوَأَمِنَ أَهْلُ  الْقُرَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا ضُحًى وَهُمْ  يَلْعَبُونَ (الأعراف 98)

----------


## عارف

*تصريح المهندس ماجد جورج وزير الدولة لشئون البيئة




			
				في أول تصريح رسمي حول هذه القضية الخطيرة التي أطلق الحديث عنها منذ أكثر من عام خرج وزير البيئة وقبل ساعات من سفره لقمة كوبنهاجن وأكد أن غرق الدلتا أمر مؤكد وكذلك في الجنوب ستجف منابع النيل.
			
		

تكلم عن موضوعين هما 
الأول
غرق الدلتا : وقد تناوله الإخوه بالتحليل والرأى
الثانى وهو الأهم
ستجف منابع النيل !!!!
ومعناه إنقطاع المياه عن مصر  واعتقد هذا هو الأخطر 
ولم يوضح السبب هل بسبب السدود التى تقيمها دول وادى النيل حيث ستحجز المياه
أم بسبب إنقطاع الأمطار نظرا لتغير المناخ  ويكون  نتيجتها منع  مياه نهر النيل 
وما هو الحل بالنسبة لهذه المشكله 
أعتقد بأن الحل هو الحروب زى أيام زمان للبحث عن مرعى أى مكان آخر ملائم
لأنه حتى المياه الجوفيه ستنعدم بعد استهلاكها وعدم التعويض 
فما رأيكم فى النقطة الثانية دام فضلكم

ومن الواضح بأن رأى الدكتور جمال الشربينى هو الأصح لتخزين المياه العذبه وعلينا أن نسرع بتنفيذه ليكون عندنا رصيد من المياه العذبة
منخفض القطارة: المشروع القومي الحقيقي الذي تبحث عنه مصر 

من الأخ الدكتور جمال الشربينى




			
				منذ تسعين سنة وعلماء الدنيا كلها يحلمون بمشروع منخفض القطارة الذي نتوارث السمع عنه ولا نعرفه.. بدأ المشوار في عام 1916 البروفيسور هانز بنك استاذ الجغرافيا في جامعة برلين.. ثم انتقلت العدوي إلي البروفيسور جون بول وكيل الجمعية الملكية البريطانية الذي نشر دراسة عنه في عام 1931.. وفي العام نفسه لم يتردد حسين سري باشا وكيل وزارة الأشغال في عرضه أمام المجمع العلمي المصري.
			
		

الفكرة الأولى للمشروع هى تحويل مجرى النيل ليصب فى منخفض القطارة بدلا من فقد المياه التى تصب فى البحر لتكوين بحيرة عزبه كبرى تكون كخزان مائى ضخم يمكن تحويل المنطقة الصحراويه حوله الى منطقة غابات ومد مواسير للرى لمناطق زراعية شاسعه كما ان البحيرة ستكون مصدر هائل للتروة السمكية وتكوين مناطق سياحية وتعمير مدن كبرى حيث سيتغير المناخ للمنطقة بسبب البخر الناتج عن مسطح المياه للبحيرة ويمكن للشركات أن تبيع الأراضى لتدبير قيمة المشروع

يقع المشروع بالقرب من مدينة العلمين عند مارينا.. ويتلخص في شق مجري مائي بطول 75 كيلومترا تندفع فيه مياه البحر المتوسط إلي المنخفض الهائل الذي يصل عمقه إلي 145 متراً تحت سطح البحر.. فتتكون بحيرة صناعية تزيد مساحتها علي 12 ألف كيلومتر.. ومن شدة اندفاع المياه يمكن توليد طاقة كهربائية رخيصة تصل إلي 2500 كيلووات/ ساعة سنويا توفر 1500 مليون دولار ثمن توليدها بالمازوت.. ويستخدم المطر الناتج عن البخر في زراعة ملايين الأفدنة التي تحتاج شمة ماء كي تبوح بخيراتها.. ولن تبخل البحيرة بالطبع في إنتاج كميات هائلة من الملح والسمك.. كما أنها ستخلق ميناء يخفف الضغط علي ميناء الإسكندرية.. بجانب المشروعات السياحية.. وتسكين ملايين المصريين القادمين من وادي النيل الضيق وخلق فرص عمل لهم.

كان المشروع مبهرا بالنسبة لجمال عبد الناصر فاستدعي خبراء من شركة سيمنس الألمانية لعمل الدراسة الميدانية الأولية في عام 1959.. وفي العام التالي اتفقت مصر والمانيا الغربية علي أن يقوم البروفيسور فرديك بازلر وفريق من جامعة دير مشتاد التي يعمل بها علي القيام بالدراسات النهائية خلال خمس سنوات.. وقدرت تكاليف المشروع علي مدي 15 سنة بنحو 4657 مليون دولار.. منها 800 مليون دولار لشق القناة باستخدام التفجيرات النووية السلمية.. وهي الطريقة الرخيصة والنظيفة والمناسبة والمثالية.

وتبدو التكلفة شديدة التواضع إذا ما قيست بحجم الأموال التي أهدرت في بناء قري الساحل الشمالي والتي وصلت إلي 15 مليار دولار.. إن حجم هذه الأموال كان يمكنه تنفيذ مثل هذا المشروع الهائل ثلاث مرات.. وكان سيخلق بجانبه مجتمعات سياحية حقيقية.. وليست مجرد ابنية خرسانية يستعملها أصحابها ثلاثة أشهر في الصيف ثم يغلقونها لتنعي من بناها .

لكن.. الظروف السياسية كانت تقف بالمرصاد للمشروع.. فالولايات المتحدة رفضت أن تستخدم مصر الطاقة النووية استخداما سلميا خوفا من أن تنقلب في ظروف التوتر الحادة مع إسرائيل إلي استخدم عسكري.. فراحت تضغط.. وتناور.. وتلعب من تحت لتحت.. وأجبرت المانيا الغربية علي التسويف.. وهو ما عطل المشروع سنوات طوال.





			
				من الأخ عاطف هلال
وملف غرق الدلتا ياأخى مفتوح منذ تسعينيات القرن الماضى حين أشارت الدراسات إلى أن التغيرات المناخية أدت إلى ارتفاع درجة الحرارة في العالم بمعدل درجتين مئويتين، وهذا يعرض للغرق منطقتين هما دلتا النيل وبنجلاديش ... .. ويتم نشر ذلك والتنبيه إلى خطره فى تقارير التنمية البشرية الصادرة عن الأمم المتحدة ... 
وكان آخر تقرير قرأته هو تقرير عام 2007/2008 الذى أكد على خطورة تزايد انبعاث غازات الإحتباس الحرارى ، التى سوف تؤدى حتما إلى تغير مستمر ودائم فى المناخ ينتهى إلى كوارث بيئية مؤكدة
			
		

فعلا لابد من الأهتمام بهذا الموضوع الخطير لأنه يحتاج الى خطة  تنفذ لدرأ هذه الأخطار الحقيقية
*

----------


## atefhelal

> ممكن إنقاذ شمال الدلتا بالمشروع التالي
> 
> والذي سيتوعب أي زيادة في حجم المياه
> نتيجة ذوبان جليد المتجمد الشمالي
> نتيجة للإحتباس الحراري 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


 


عند منسوب سطح البحر :
طول منخفض القطارة 300 كم ، وأكبر عرض له 145 كم ، ومساحة سطح البحيرة التى يمكن أن تتكون به عند منسوب سطح البحر هى 19500كم2 .
وأقصى عمق للمنخفض هو – 134 م تحت منسوب سطح البحر ، وتبلغ مساحة أرضية المنخفض حوالى 5800 كم2 ... 

ومهما كان اتساع البحيرة التى يمكن أن تتكون بالمنخفض من مياه البحر ، فيستحيل أن تتسع لمجرد زيادة سنتمير واحد فى كل مياه البحار والمحيطات ... والحل الوحيد الذى أجمع عليه الخبراء هو تعلية منسوب شواطى الدلتا المنخفضة بالسدود أو الحواجز ، أو تهجير سكان المناطق المعرضة للغرق إلى مكان تم إعداده وتنميته مسبقا .. أيهما أقل فى التكلفة ... 

ولمزيد من التفاصيل عن مشروع منخفض القطارة يمكن الرجوع للرابط التالى :


*مشروع منخفض القطارة*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

عزيزي الباشمهندس عارف
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نقطه هامة تحتاج إيضاح مشروع بحيرة منخفض القطارة هو لتخزين المياه المالحة الواصلة للبحيرة من البحر الأبيض المتوسط وليس لتخزين المياه العذبة من مياه نهر النيل
وإذا كان الإحتباس الحراري له تأثير سئ علي ذوبان جليد القطب الشمالي وإرتفاع مستوي المياه في المحيطات ومن ثم غرق البروز الأرضي الداخل في مياه البحر الأبيض وليس غرق الأسكندرية ولا الساحل فلماذا نحن متخوفين علي منابع النيل وجفافها وهي التي تقع في منطقة خط الأستواء ولا خوف إطلاقا من زيادة درجة الحرارة علي مستوي سقوط الأمطار....

وبدلا من مواضيع مثل "اللعبة الإيرانية في الجزائر" كم كنت أتمني رؤية موضوع "اللعبة الإسرائيلية في دول حوض نهر النيل" وكفاية لتقزيم وإلهاء مصر بإشغالها في مواضيع فرعية ولتهتم ولتركز القوي الوطنية المصرية المخلصة علي تحسين وتطوير الشئون الداخلية لمصر من أجل مستقبلها القريب والبعيد علي حد سواء... 

ولننظر لجارتنا ليبيا ونهرها الصناعي العظيم ولنسأل أنفسنا كيف تعيش هذه الدولة بدون نهر طبيعي مثل نهر النيل العظيم وكيف أنجزت هذه الجارة الشقيقة هذا النهر الصناعي العظيم ولتسألوا أنفسكم ما هو مصدر مياه هذا النهر الصناعي العظيم ؟!

*النهر الصناعي العظيم - ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*

*BBCArabic.com | الشرق الأوسط | النهر العظيم في ليبيا يغير شكل الحياة*








> *           مقدمة
>   منذ      قيام ثورة الفاتح من سبتمبر العظيم في العـ1969ـام إفرنجي اعتبرت      الجماهيرية العظمى نموذجا فذا بكل المقاييس للإرادة الثورية الصلبةوالعمل الجاد للتطور والنماء في مواجهة      حاسمة لمختلف المشكلات والعقبات وخاصة مشكلة هذا العصر وهى ندرة المياه.
>     وحيث أن معظم مناطق الجماهيرية تقع في مدارات صحراوية جافة يكاد ينعدم بها      المطر كليا الأمر الذي أدى إلى قلة الزراعات المروية بتلك المناطق بالرغم من      وجود مساحات شاسعة من الأراضي الزراعية، حيث أن العامل المحدد للزراعة هو توفر      المياه وبوجوده تتحقق الحياة . 
>  قال      الله       : "      وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي      "      .  
> ونظراً     للزيادة المضطردة في عدد السكان والتطور      الصناعي والزراعي في مناطق شمال الجماهيرية مما ترتب عنه زيادة فى استهلاك      المياه والذي أدى بدوره إلى استنزاف شديد للموارد المائية المحدودة بهذه      المناطق وتدهور نوعيتها بسبب تسرب وتداخل مياه البحر إلى الطبقات الحاملة      للمياه ، ونتج عن ذلك تلوث ميا              ه الشرب وارتفاع مستوي الملوحة بها حيث أدى استعمال المياه المتملحه في الري      إلي تدهور  الأراضي الزراعية .
> ولقد      أدركت الرؤية الثاقبة لثورة الفاتح العظيم أن أوضاع الموارد المائية قد باتت      تشكل العنصر المتحكم والمحدد الأكبر لطموحات التنمية وتطلعات النهضة الاقتصادية      والحياة الحرة الكريمة .  
>     وبالإرادة      الثورية الصادقة ، وبوجود الإنسان الحر الذي هب وشمر عن سواعده السمراء مع بزوغ      فجر الفاتح العظيم ، والذي فجر الثورة ها هو اليوم يفجر ينابيع الحياة ،حيث كان      القرار التاريخي بإقامة  مشروع النهر الصناعي العظيم      ، تجسيدا للإرادة الثورية الصلبة ، ومواجهة جريئة لتحديات عصر الصراعات المائية      وحروب الغذاء ، وهو آخر محاولة تاريخية جادة لإنقاذ الحياة 
> وبفضل هذا المشروع العملاق ستتدفق كميات هائلة من الماء العذب النقي من      مصادره الطبيعية في جوف الصحراء بجنوب الجماهيرية والتي تجمعت منذ آلاف السنين      خلال العصور المطيرة واستقرت في باطن الأرض في الطبقات الصخرية الغير منفذة      للماء حيث ستنقل هذه المياه  بعون الله تعالي في انسياب طبيعي عبر الصحراء من      الجنوب إلى الشمال حيث المناطق الزراعية الخصبة .
> وقد بينت الدراسات الفنية والاقتصادية      والاجتماعية إمكانية نقل هذه الكميات الهائلة من المياه الجوفية إلى المناطق      التي تتوافر فيها الأراضي الزراعية الخصبة والكثافة السكانية العالية والبنية      الأساسية الزراعية حيث سيتم نقل حوالي (6.5) مليون متر مكعب من المياه العذبة      يوميا للأغراض الزراعية والصناعية ومياه الشرب  وقد خصص ما يزيد علي(75%)  منها      لاستخدامها في الأغراض الزراعية والتـي بدورها ستخفف من وطأة السحب المتزايد من      المياه الجوفية فـي مناطق الشريط الساحلي . 
> ...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عند منسوب سطح البحر :
> طول منخفض القطارة 300 كم ، وأكبر عرض له 145 كم ، ومساحة سطح البحيرة التى يمكن أن تتكون به عند منسوب سطح البحر هى 19500كم2 .
> وأقصى عمق للمنخفض هو – 134 م تحت منسوب سطح البحر ، وتبلغ مساحة أرضية المنخفض حوالى 5800 كم2 ... 
> 
> ومهما كان اتساع البحيرة التى يمكن أن تتكون بالمنخفض من مياه البحر ، فيستحيل أن تتسع لمجرد زيادة سنتمير واحد فى كل مياه البحار والمحيطات ... والحل الوحيد الذى أجمع عليه الخبراء هو تعلية منسوب شواطى الدلتا المنخفضة بالسدود أو الحواجز ، أو تهجير سكان المناطق المعرضة للغرق إلى مكان تم إعداده وتنميته مسبقا .. أيهما أقل فى التكلفة ... 
> 
> ولمزيد من التفاصيل عن مشروع منخفض القطارة يمكن الرجوع للرابط التالى :
> 
> 
> *مشروع منخفض القطارة*


 :f2: الخير مضاعف بإذن الله
ولنملأ منخض القطارة بالماء العذب بنفس الطريقة التي فعلتها ليبيا بالنسبة للنهر الصناعي العظيم

وبالنسبة لسواحل شمال الدلتا فلنفعلها كما فعلت *هولندا* (أو "*الأراضي المنخفضة*" ، بالهولندية: Nederland)

*مملكة الأراضي المنخفضة* هو الاسم الرسمي لهولندا. يأتي اسم هولندا من مقاطعتين فقط بالبلاد من أصل 12 يحملان هذا الاسم. يُشار عادةً باللغة العربية إلى الأراضي المنخفضة بهولندا . سُميت كذلك لأن حوالي نصف أراضيها تقع تحت مستوى سطح البحر، أيضاً كان أكثر من خمسي أراضي البلاد مغطاه بمياه البحر أو البحيرات.




> اتجاهات في أبحاث المناخ
> مياه البحار الآخذة بالارتفاع
> 
> على الرغم من أن بعض الباحثين يُعربون عن القلق من أن الاحترار الشامل للكرة
>  الأرضية سيؤدي إلى ذوبان الجليد القطبي وانغمار السواحل في كل مكان بمياه
>  البحار، فإن التهديد الحقيقي الذي يُمثلُه هذا الاحترار مازال من الصعب تقدير مداه.
>  <D. شنايدر>
>  أيقظت صفارات الإنذار الخاصة بالغارات الجوية العديد من الناس، في حين سمع آخرون أجراس الكنائس تُقرع. وربما كان هناك من شعر برنين أجراس يصل إلى مسامعه من مسافة بعيدة قبل الفجر، ولكنه عاد ليستغرق في نومه. ولكن قبل انقضاء ذلك اليوم ـ الأول من الشهر 2/1953 ـ عَلِم أكثر من مليون مواطن هولندي لمن كانت تُقرع الأجراس ولماذا. ففي منتصف الليل كان ائتلاف قاتل من الرياح والمد قد رفع مستوى سطح مياه بحر الشمال إلى حافة سدود الحماية المقامة على طول الساحل الهولندي، وبدأت مياهُ المحيط تفيضُ على اليابسة.
> 
> ...

----------


## maxdig

حلول جميله اللى حضراتكم بتفكروا فيها بس منخفض القطاره فكروا فيه لتوليد الكهرباء قبل ما يتبنى السد العالى وكذلك لاستخراج الاملاح و الاستفاده منه لعلاج الامراض الروماتزميه من اسخراج طين القاع لكن تحويل النيل الى القطاره يواجه خطر زحف الرمال ,و الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لازم تعالج الطبيعه من الطبيعه ربنا سبحانه وتعالى خلق كل شئ بحكمه واقتدار علشان نحمى الدلتا من زحف المياه الجوفيه  فيه نوع من انواع الطين من خصائصه انه عديم النفاذيه للماء سواء كانت مالحه او عذبه وبنحسب عمق المياه العذبه على   البحر من فتره سابقه من الزمن وبزياده عن المنسوب نبدا وضع هذا الطين على هيئة sheet pile وممتد على طول الساحل لمنع زحف المالح على العذب نتجه استهلاك العذب  و بجانب الطين يتم وضع الصخور البركانيه بعرض محسوب و تكون ايضا بارتفاع ذياده عن الدلتا ب 4 امتار لتفادى اى ارتفعات مستقبليه للمياه ,وكمان ممكن عمل مولدات كهرباء ذاتيه aerodynamic  لتوليد كهرباء الاناره الذاتيه  . 


> ستجف منابع النيل !!!!
> ومعناه إنقطاع المياه عن مصر واعتقد هذا هو الأخطر
> ولم يوضح السبب هل بسبب السدود التى تقيمها دول وادى النيل حيث ستحجز المياه


يعنى النيل بقاله 10 مليون سنه بيجرى حبكت يجى دلوقتى ويقطع ثم ان السدود اللى بتتعمل على لم تبنى على المجرى الرئيسى لنهر النيل فهى لفروع جانبيه تجمع مياهها من جداول فرعيه وليست اساسيه كما يعتقد البعض

----------


## atefhelal

> *حلول جميله اللى حضراتكم بتفكروا فيها بس منخفض القطاره فكروا فيه لتوليد الكهرباء قبل ما يتبنى السد العالى وكذلك لاستخراج الاملاح و الاستفاده منه لعلاج الامراض* 
> *.......*
> *............*
> *......................*


كلامك صحيح فالهدف الأساسى من مشروع منخفض القطارة كان لتوليد الكهرباء بقدرة مركبة تصل إلى 1800 ميجاوات بعدد 8 توربينات واستخدام نظام مائى شمسى Hydro-Solar System ، كما يمكن أن يصل مجمع القدرة الكهربائية المركبة المتاحة من مشروع منخفض القطارة إلى 4000 ميجاوات أوقات ذروة الأحمال بإنشاء محطة ضخ وتخزين Pumped Storage كمشروع تكميلى على منسوب + 215 على حافة المنخفض العلوية ... وتوقف تنفيذ المشروع حوالى عام 1958 بعد اتخاذ قرار تنفيذ السد العالى الذى كان الغرض الرئيسى منه أيضا هو توليد الكهرباء بقدرة مركبة Installed Capacity قدرها 2100 ميجاوات فى حالة تشغيل كامل توربينات السد (عددها 12 توربينة) وخاصة فى فصل الصيف حين يصل معدل تصرف المياه إلى 240 مليون متر مكعب فى اليوم ، وتنخفض القدرة المركبة إلى حوالى النصف فى فصل الشتاء حين يصل معدل تصرف المياه إلى حوالى 110 مليون متر مكعب فى اليوم ... 

*ووصل مشروع منخفض القطارة إلى الحد الذى أصدر فيه مجلس وزراء مصر قرارا فى جلسته المنعقدة فى 25/7/1973 ينص على اعتبار هذا المشروع مشروعا قوميا وعلى ضرورة إعطائه الأولوية والأهمية الواجبة مع دراسة مدى إمكان استغلال المشروع من مختلف النواحى الإقتصادية الأخرى إلى جانب توليد الكهرباء .*

*والهدف من مشروع منخفض القطارة لم يكن مقتصرا على توليد الكهرباء فقط بل أيضا على إنشاء* عدد من الملاحات لإستخراج الأملاح تجاريا من البحيرة المتكونة بالمنخفض وإنشاء مجتمع عمرانى متكامل يعمل بالزراعة مستخدما المياه الجوفية بالإضافة إلى تحلية مياه البحر لأغراض الإستخدام المنزلى . كما يلاحظ أن المنطقة المحيطة بالمنخفض هى منطقة واعدة بالبترول والغاز الطبيعى ويستخرج الغاز والبترول حاليا من مناطق قريبة من المنخفض .. وكان قد تأكد وقت دراسات مشروع المنخفض وجود حقول بترول غنيه بقاع المنخفض ولكن يصعب استخراجه لكون أرضية قاع المنخفض من السبخة ، ولكن مع تكون البحيرة بالمنخفض بعد تنفيذ المشروع فيمكن استخراجه بسهولة .. ومع توفر إمكانيات التنمية الزراعية والصناعية وتوفر مصادر الطاقة مع تنفيذ المشروع فيمكن نقل 4 مليون مواطن على الأقل من الدلتا المنفجرة بسكانها وخلق مجتمع عمرانى متكامل ..

وقد قدم الخبراء المصريين (المخلصين) دراسات عمرانية متكاملة للساحل الشمالى (لم يكن من بينها جعله مصيفا للخاصة ومنتجعاتا للسياحة كما هو الآن ) وذلك حوالى عام 1975 ، قالوا فى نتائجها أنه لايمكن التفكير فى تعمير الساحل الشمالى الغربى وشمال الصحراء الغربية دون التفكير فى مشروع منخفض القطارة . وقدمت الدراسة بيانا بالتكاليف اللازمة لذلك ، وكان مجموع هذه التكاليف بالنسبة للمنطقتين الأولى والثانية شاملة تكاليف استيطان أربعة ملايين مواطن مصرى وتوفير احتياجاتهم من المياه اللازمة للشرب والإستخدام المنزلى وكذلك تجهيز مساحة 2 مليون فدان للزراعة – كانت تكاليف كل ذلك وحسب أسعار 1975 حوالى 880 مليون جنيه مصرى . 

وقد كتبت ملخصا محايدا عن مشروع منخفض القطاره (مذكورا رابطه بمداخلتى الأخيرة) كان مطلوبا منى (ضمن فريق من الباحثين غير الحكوميين) ضمن موضوعات أخرى عن مصادر الطاقة غير المستغلة فى مصر وذلك فى نهاية العام الماضى لجهة حكومية ...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> منخفض القطارة: المشروع القومي الحقيقي الذي تبحث عنه مصر  
> 
> 
> منذ تسعين سنة وعلماء الدنيا كلها يحلمون بمشروع منخفض القطارة الذي نتوارث السمع عنه ولا نعرفه.. بدأ المشوار في عام 1916 البروفيسور هانز بنك استاذ الجغرافيا في جامعة برلين.. ثم انتقلت العدوي إلي البروفيسور جون بول وكيل الجمعية الملكية البريطانية الذي نشر دراسة عنه في عام 1931.. وفي العام نفسه لم يتردد حسين سري باشا وكيل وزارة الأشغال في عرضه أمام المجمع العلمي المصري.







> بس منخفض القطاره فكروا فيه لتوليد الكهرباء قبل ما يتبنى السد العالى وكذلك لاستخراج الاملاح و الاستفاده منه لعلاج الامراض الروماتزميه من اسخراج طين القاع لكن تحويل النيل الى القطاره يواجه خطر زحف الرمال



للتذكرة فقط أن فكرة مشروع منخفض القطارة بدأت عام ١٩١٦  ميلادية

وإشمعنا مشروع النهر الصناعي العظيم (بغض النظر عن نجاح أو فشل المشروع هناك وخصوصا أن مصادر مياهه مشكوك في أمرها بعكس نهر النيل كمصدر لمياه المنخفض) في ليبيا مخافشي من زحف الرمال ولا يمكن  طبيعة الصحراء في البلدين مختلفة وأنا معرفشي ؟! 



أنبوب يبلغ وزنه ثمانين طنا يجري مده داخل خندق كجزء من مشروع النهر الصناعي العظيم.


أنابيب (مواسير) نقل المياه

----------


## عارف

"البيئة" تتهم الدول الكبرى بالتنصل من "كيوتو"
الثلاثاء، 15 ديسمبر 2009 - 09:13

المهندس ماجد جورج وزير البيئة
كتب ماهر عبد الواحد

أكد المهندس ماجد جورج وزير البيئة، أن مصر من أكثر دول العالم التى ستتأثر بنتائج التغيرات المناخية، لذلك اهتمت الدولة بتفعيل سياسات التخفيف من الانبعاثات والتكيف، مع التغيرات المناخية التى تمثل تحديا كبيرا لمصر يتمثل فى ارتفاع مستوى سطح البحر وتأثر المحاصيل الزراعية ونقص موارد المياه والتأثيرات الصحية والسكانية والسياحة.

وأشار جورج إلى أن البنك الدولى أكد فى دراسته المنشورة عام 2007 على أن مصر ضمن 84 دولة شملتها الدراسة تعد من أكثر دول العالم تضررا من ارتفاع سطح البحر، وأضاف جورج أن مصر تجرى عددا من الدراسات على الظاهرة بواسطة علماء ومتخصصين داخل مصر وخارجها، لتحديد الضرر المحتمل من الانبعاثات الحرارية، والحرص على المشاركة فى كافة الاجتماعات الدولية الخاصة بالتغيرات المناخية، بالإضافة إلى المشاركة الفعالة فى قمة التغيرات المناخية المنعقدة حالياً فى كوبنهاجن.

وقال إن مصر من الدول النامية المتأثرة بظاهرة التغيرات المناخية، فإن سياستها تتجه لرفض أى التزامات إجبارية على الدول النامية لمواجهة آثار هذه الظاهرة، وتؤكد على مبادئ إعلان ريودى جانيرو وخطة عمل بالى، خاصة فيما يتعلق بالمسئولية المشتركة والمتباينة بين الدول المتقدمة والنامية، وفيما يتعلق بمسئولية الملوث فى تحمل تكلفة التلوث، والتأكيد على الدول المتقدمة للوفاء بالتزاماتها لنقل التكنولوجيا والتمويل وبناء القدرات للدول النامية وعدم التنصل من هذه الالتزامات بسبب الأزمات المالية العالمية.

وعن موقف الدول المتقدمة من قمة كوبنهاجن، تؤكد وزارة البيئة أنها (أى الدول المتقدمة) تحاول التنصل من بروتوكول كيوتو، خاصة وأن العديد منها لم تفِ بالتزاماتها بخفض الانبعاثات بالنسب الواردة فى البروتوكول، كما أن الولايات المتحدة لم تنضم حتى الآن.

وقال إن الدول المتقدمة تحاول تقسيم الدول النامية إلى مجموعات مختلفة حتى تتمكن من إلزام الدول النامية البازغة مثل الصين والهند، بالمشاركة فى خفض نسب محددة من غازات الاحتباس الحرارى، وكذلك التوصل إلى اتفاق جديد بين الدول أطراف الاتفاقية يمكنها من تقليل الأعباء الواقعة عليها نتيجة الالتزام بتوفير التمويل لبناء القدرات ونقل التكنولوجيا وغيرها.

وعن موقف الدول النامية فى المفاوضات، أكد المهندس ماجد جورج الذى يرأس وفد مصر فى المفاوضات رفض أية التزامات إجبارية، حيث إنها لم تكن المتسببة فى حدوث هذه الظاهرة، والتأكيد على مسئولية الملوث فى تحمل تكلفة التلوث، والتأكيد على الدول المتقدمة الوفاء بالتزاماتها لنقل التكنولوجيا والتمويل وبناء قدرات الدول النامية وعدم التنصل من هذه الالتزامات بسبب الأزمة المالية العالمية، والمطالبة بوضع خطة تنفيذية وآليات لتطوير ونقل التكنولوجيا إلى الدول النامية، ومطالبة الدول والجهات المانحة أن تكون الموارد المالية المخصصة لمعالجة التغير المناخى جديدة وإضافية وكافية ومتوقعة ومستدامة، وأن تقدم على هيئة منح من خلال آليات وأدوات تمويل خلاقة.

وأضاف جورج، الدول النامية لن تقبل استبدال بروتوكول كيوتو أو دمجه مع أى اتفاق جديد، وأن الدول المتقدمة عليها خفض انبعاثاتها من غازات الاحتباس الحرارى بنسبة لا تقل عن 40%، أقل من مستويات عام 1990 بحلول عام 2020، وما لا يقل عن 80% إلى 95% دون مستويات عام 1990 بحلول عام 2050، من أجل تحقيق أدنى مستوى من استقرار الغلاف الجوى طبقاً لتقييم الفريق الحكومى الدولى فى التقرير التجميعى الرابع، والذى يطالب بألا تزيد درجة حرارة الأرض عن 2 درجة مئوية، وهو ما يتطلب تحقيق نسب الخفض السابقة.

وأكد جورج أن مصر نفذت عدداً من المشروعات الاسترشادية والتنفيذية فى مجال التخفيف ونقل تكنولوجيات خفض الانبعاثات مثل مشروع جمع وحرق غاز الميثان من كمر المخلفات الصلبة، بهدف تشجيع القطاع الخاص على الاستثمار فى تلك النوعية من مشروعات الطاقة النظيفة ومعالجة المخلفات مثال مشروع أونيكس بمحافظة الإسكندرية والبرنامج القومى لإنشاء الغابات الشجرية، واعتماد 73 مشروعاً فى مجال آلية التنمية النظيفة منذ 2005 وحتى عام 2009، حيث يبلغ إجمالى استثمارات المشروعات التى تمت الموافقة عليها نحو 1137 مليون دولار، تحقق خفضاً سنوياً فى غازات الاحتباس الحرارى يعادل نحو 8 ملايين طن ثانى أكسيد الكربون المكافئ، وكذلك الإعلان عن استراتيجية الطاقة فى مصر بالوصول إلى نسبة 20% من الطاقات الجديدة والمتجددة بحلول عام 2020 وترشيد استهلاك الكهرباء بنسبة 20% بحلول عام 2022.
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=166438

----------


## atefhelal

> حلول جميله اللى حضراتكم بتفكروا فيها بس منخفض القطاره فكروا فيه لتوليد الكهرباء قبل ما يتبنى السد العالى وكذلك لاستخراج الاملاح و الاستفاده منه لعلاج الامراض الروماتزميه من اسخراج طين القاع لكن تحويل النيل الى القطاره يواجه خطر زحف الرمال ,و الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .......
> .............
> .......................





> ........
> 
> وإشمعنا مشروع النهر الصناعي العظيم (بغض النظر عن نجاح أو فشل المشروع هناك وخصوصا أن مصادر مياهه مشكوك في أمرها بعكس نهر النيل كمصدر لمياه المنخفض) في ليبيا مخافشي من زحف الرمال ولا يمكن طبيعة الصحراء في البلدين مختلفة وأنا معرفشي ؟! 
> 
> 
> 
> .............. 
> ......................
> 
> *أنابيب (مواسير) نقل المياه*


الأخ الفاضل maxdig لم يقصد بالطبع كما هو واضح من مداخلته أن منخفض القطارة مهدد بزحف الرمال ... فالمنخفض موجود جيولوجيا منذ ملايين السنين ولم تردمه الرمال حتى الآن .. لأن الأرض حوله تحميه بارتفاعها الذى يصل فى كثير من المواضع إلى أكثر من + 200 متر فوق منسوب سطح البحر ... 
أما توصيل مياه النيل للمنخفض ، فهى فكرة فكر فيها أحد الباحثين فى ثمانينيات القرن الماضى  حيث اقترح مد قناة من القناطر الخيرية حتى المنخفض ، وثبت عدم جدوى تلك الفكرة فنيا واقتصاديا .. وكانت أهم أسباب عدم الجدوى هو تعرض تلك القناة للردم بالعواصف الرملية ، وحتى فى حال اختيار التوصيل عن طريق  نفق بأنبوب ضخم .. فعلاوة على على عدم جدواه الإقتصادية .. فمع وصول مياه النيل إلى المنخفض وامتلاؤه بالماء ، يصبح من الضرورى انتظام معدلات مستمرة وعالية من تدفق مياه النيل إلى المنخفض تزيد عن 600 متر مكعب فى الثانية وذلك لتعويض الفقد السنوى بالبخر لمياه البحيرة ، وسوف يكون ذلك على حساب حصة الأراضى الزراعية بالدلتا (مع وضع معدلات سقوط الأمطار على منطقة المنخفض فى الإعتبار) ... 

كما أنه فى 9 يناير 1997 مع الإعلان عن مشروع تنمية جنوب الوادى كمشروع عملاق فى صورته الأولى (الرابط : *مشروع تنمية جنوب الوادى*) .. كان يتلخص المشروع فى نقل مياه النيل إلى منخفض القطارة من بحيرة ناصر بترعة عرضها 200 متر لتمر فى طريقها بمنخفض توشكى ثم بواحة باريس والواحات الخارجة والواحات الداخلة ثم إلى واحة الفرافرة بطول 850 كم تقريبا كمرحلة أولى .. على أن تصل بعد ذلك إلى الواحات البحرية وتستمر فى طريقها لكى تصب بمنخفض القطارة (أنظر الخريطة المرفقة) .
 
 
*ثم رأى الخبراء (غير الحكوميين) أن المشروع على هذه الصورة لايصلح لعدة أسباب منها :*
*أولا : نقل المياه فى قناة مفتوحة بطول 850 كم فى بيئة تعلو حرارتها عن 50 درجة مئوية معظم أيام السنة يعرضها للبخر بكميات هائلة .**ثانيا : تعرض مسار القناة من بحيرة ناصر وحتى منخفض الواحات الخارجة فى اتجاه الغرب إلى الغمر بالرمال حيث أنه يتقاطع مع أكثر من 40 خطا من خطوط الكثبان الرملية الدائمة الحركة من الشمال إلى الجنوب بمعدل يتراوح بين 20 ، 100 متر فى السنة تبعا لحجمها (الأكثر حجما أكثر سرعة) .* *ثالثا : وهو الأهم ، أن إيصال كمية كبيرة من المياه إلى الواحات الخارجة والداخلة والفرافرة يزيد مشاكل الصرف فيها جميعا ، فعلى الرغم من سهولة تصرف المياه وسريانها من الجنوب إلى الشمال حيث يساعد ميل الأرض على ذلك ، إلا أنها حين تصل إلى تلك الواحات التى توجد فى منخفضات طبيعية طبوغرافية (ملاحظة : منخفض القطارة أشد انخفاضا) فإنها تبقى بداخلها وتتبخر وتزيد من ملوحة الأراضى .*
*وقد شارك فاروق الباز فى نقاش هذه النقاط الثلاثة فى نقابة المهندسين ووزارة الزراعة واستصلاح الأراضى ووزارة البحث العلمى والتكنولوجيا بعد عرض للمؤشرات العلمية التى تثبت عدم جدوى القناة المزمع إنشاؤها غربا من منخفض توشكى حتى منخفض القطارة .. وعلى ذلك غيرت الحكومة خطتها وانحسر طول القناة إلى 67 كم ... بدلا من 850 كم فى المرحلة الأولى يصل إلى أكثر من 1200 كم فى المرحلة الثانية ...* 

وفى جميع الأحوال .. فقد أجمع معظم الخبراء أجانب ومصريين عدم جدوى توصيل مياه النيل لمنخفض القطارة اقتصاديا وفنيا  ..وأنه لابديل لمياه البحر لتنفيذ مشروع منخفض القطارة ...

----------


## عارف

*
لا يعرف قيمة المياه إلا المحروم منها 


فى مؤتمر عن الأمن الغذائى والزراعة..
أبوزيد:مصر رفضت عرضا إسرائيليا لشراء مياه الصرف
الثلاثاء، 15 ديسمبر 2009 - 16:48

الدكتور محمود أبو زيد، رئيس المجلس العربى للمياه
كتب ماهر عبد الواحد

قال الدكتور محمود أبوزيد رئيس المجلس العربى للمياه ووزير الموارد المائية والرى السابق، إن مصر رفضت اقتراحا قدمته إسرائيل لشراء كميات من مياه الصرف غير المستغلة قبل إلقائها فى البحر، خاصة مع إمكانية إعادة استخدامها بعد معالجتها.

وقال أبو زيد فى كلمته بمؤتمر الأمن الغذائى والتنمية الريفية فى الوادى والدلتا الذى عقده اليوم المركز المصرى للدراسات الاقتصادية اليوم إنه للقضاء على مشكلة رى المحاصيل الزراعية بمياه الصرف الصحى لابد من معالجة شبكات الصرف الصحى ومعالجة مياهه. 

وأضاف أنه فى ظل دخول مصر على مرحلة الفقر المائى يجب ترشيد السياسة الاستهلاكية للمياه بتقليص مساحات المحاصيل الشرهة مائيا مثل الأرز، وهو ما يعنى ضرورة وجود إدارة متكاملة للموارد المائية وما تنتهجه العديد من دول العالم. وأن الاستمرار فى سياسة تصدير الأرز إلى الخارج يعنى أننا نصدر 4 ملايين متر مكعب من المياه سنويا، فى الوقت الذى تخوض فيه مصر جولات من التفاوض مع دول حوض النيل من أجل 1.6 مليار متر مكعب من المياه.

وقال أبوزيد، مصر تستخدم 85% من المياه سنويا فى الأغراض الزراعية، ومع ذلك إنتاجنا الزراعى لا يكفى، كما طالب بضرورة الخروج من الوادى الضيق إلى الظهير الصحراوى. وعن تسعير مياه الرى قال أبوزيد، إن هذا الاتجاه سابق لأوانه لأنه يحتوى على الكثير من الاعتبارات التى تتعلق بالحكومة وبالمزارع أيضا.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=166643*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وفى جميع الأحوال .. فقد أجمع معظم الخبراء أجانب ومصريين عدم جدوى توصيل مياه النيل لمنخفض القطارة اقتصاديا وفنيا  ..وأنه لابديل لمياه البحر لتنفيذ مشروع منخفض القطارة ...



ويبقي السؤال الأخير توصيل البحر الأبيض بالمنخفض عبر قناة مكشوفة أم عبر أنبوب؟!

وطبعا ممكن إنشاء محطة نووية علي ضفاف البحيرة وبالتأكيد ممكن أيضا تحلية مياه البحيرة أليس كذلك ؟!

----------


## سيد حسن

السادة الأعزاء

السلام عليكم

يبدو أننا سنحمل أوزار فساد كوكب كامل بسبب هوس اباطرة وبارونات المال العالميين اليهود سبب كل مصائب الارض فى جمع المال على حساب البيئة ونحن مثل " كلاب المدبح متلطخة دم وما داقتش لحم " مطلوب منا أن نحاول بإمكانياتنا الضعيفة التصدي لانقلاب عناصر الحياة بالكوكب علينا من هواء وماء ويابسة .

يبدو أن الأمر إذا استمر في لامبالاة هؤلاء الشياطين المنفردين بالتعامل مع بيئة كوكب الأرض سنصل إلى نقطة اللاعودة وننادى " ولات حين مناص " .

إن المشكلة هي انه حين يجد الجد فان الأمر يحتاج عملقة غير اعتيادية من مصر ، فهل نقدر أيها الخبراء على تحقيق هذا والرد لا يحتمل عاطفة ولكن يحتمل صدق مع الذات .

هل نستطيع تحمل أوزار السفهاء الذين يدمرون كوكب الأرض بسحق الغابات واهدار الماء وتلويث الهواء أم لا ؟ .

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## عارف

*حماية الدلتا والتجربة الهولندية
‏بقلم‏:‏ د‏.‏محمد رياض
‏


'‏إذا لم نبدأ الآن في حماية الأراضي من طغيان البحر فإننا نعطي الأرض للبحر هدية‏''‏ قد نكون الآن آمنين لكننا يجب أن نستثمر الآن لنعطي الأمان للذين سيعيشون بعد‏50‏ سنة‏'‏ هذه وغيرها أقوال خبراء المعهد القومي الهولندي لحماية وإدارة السواحل والشواطئ البحرية في لاهاي‏.‏ وهي حقا كلمات صدق وهي أكثر صدقا علي أحوال دلتا مصر وغيرها من دلتاوات العالم كثيفة السكان سواء كانت في الولايات المتحدة الغنية أو بنجلاديش الفقيرة‏.‏ فهؤلاء الخبراء يرون أن إجراءات الحماية الحالية مثلا في أمريكا كأنها لعبة طفل فما بالنا في عوالم أخري؟‏.‏

معروف أن أشد الكوارث الطبيعية خطورة هي تلك التي تحدث في طغيان المياه البحرية والنهرية ولنتذكر أن الطوفان في كتبنا المقدسة كان العقاب الإلهي الذي عم الأرض‏.‏ ولنتذكر أيضا أن إعصارا واحدا‏(‏ كاترينا سنة‏2005)‏ دمر مدينة نيو أورليانز الأمريكية‏.‏

تعتبر هولندا الدولة الأكبر في خبراتها وتجاربها ضد غوائل البحار منذ القرون الوسطي‏,‏ حيث أقامت سلاسل من طواحين الهواء الشهيرة لسحب المياه واكتساب أراض جديدة‏.‏ مساحة هولندا الحالية‏41‏ ألف كيلو متر مربع‏,‏ أي مرة وربع قدر مساحة الدلتا بين الاسكندرية وبورسعيد والقاهرة الكبري‏(‏ بما في ذلك ما بين النطرون والإسماعيلية ومستصلحات الأراضي حول الدلتا شرقا وغربا‏)‏ سكان هولندا‏16‏ مليونا وسكان إقليم الدلتا نحو‏33‏ مليونا‏(‏ بدون القاهرة والإسكندرية‏).25%‏ من مساحة هولندا تحت مستوي سطح البحر‏(‏ أخفض منطقة قرب روتردام‏6.7‏ متر تحت منسوب البحر‏)‏ اكتسبت هولندا معظم هذه الأراضي ببناء السدود والأهوسة في مشروعين أولهما زويدر زي حيث كسبت أرضا زراعية مساحتها نحو‏415‏ ألف فدان والثاني تثبيت جزر زيلاند مع مزيد من استثمارها في الدلتا المشتركة لأنهار الراين والميز والشلد وتأمين الملاحة إلي ألمانيا وبلجيكا وشمال فرنسا‏.‏ بينما الدلتا المصرية في مجموعها من صفر إلي نحو‏18‏ مترا‏(‏ عند القناطر الخيرية‏)‏ فوق منسوب سطح البحر وهي بذلك أحسن حظا فيما عدا بحيرات شمال الدلتا‏.‏

هل كان المصريون نائمين عن استثمار واكتساب أرض جديدة في شمال الدلتا؟ العكس يثبت غير ذلك تماما‏.‏ ففي خرائط أواخر القرن الـ‏18(‏ الحملة الفرنسية‏)‏ كانت هناك مساحات كبيرة تغطيها المياه كامتداد لبحيرة مريوط في شمال غرب محافظة البحيرة الحالية حتي أبوالمطامير جنوبا وبحيرة أخري كانت تسمي المعدية تمتد من شرق مريوط إلي قرب بحيرة إدكو التي كانت بدورها أكثر من ضعف مساحتها الحالية‏.‏ وفيما بين مريوط والمعدية شريط من الأرض العالية التي اكتسبها المزارعون أيا كانوا‏(‏ ملاكا وفلاحين‏)‏ يمتد مع ترعة الرحمانية عبر البيضا حتي الاسكندرية‏.‏ ومثل هذا كان هناك شريط آخر يمتد مع البحر الصغير من المنصورة إلي المنزلة بين بحيرة المنزلة وبركة الدقهلية الواسعة التي كانت تمتد شرقا حتي صان الحجر‏.‏ أما شمال وسط الدلتا فكانت كثيرة المنافع والبحيرات المرتبطة ببحيرة البرلس ذات الامتداد الشاسع آنذاك في معظم أراضي كفر الشيخ الحالية‏.‏ كل هذه البحيرات الداخلية حولها المصريون إلي أراض زراعية جيدة في الدقهلية وكفر الشيخ والبحيرة خلال جهود متصلة طيلة القرن‏19,‏ آخرها استصلاح أراضي شمال كفر الشيخ في أوائل القرن‏20.‏

بعبارة أخري كانت مصر نشيطة ـ ومازالت ـ في التوسع الأفقي والرأسي معا‏,‏ فلماذا التراخي الآن في الحفاظ علي مكاسب قرنين من الزمن؟ يجب أن نضع سياسة محكمة لا هوادة في تنفيذها من أجل حماية تآكل شمال الدلتا تحسبا لمتغيرات سطح البحر سواء جاء ذلك بعد نصف قرن أو قرن‏.‏ واجبنا الحفاظ علي الأرض التي استخلفنا فيها لنسلم الأمانة إلي أجيالنا التالية مهما كانت التكلفة‏.‏ معروف أن ارتفاع متر واحد في سطح البحر سيقضي علي نحو ربع أو ثلث مساحة الدلتا الحالية ويؤدي إلي تمليح مساحات أخري من أراض ممتازة في وسط الدلتا‏,‏ فالخسارة في مصر مزدوجة‏,‏ ففي جانب فقدان الأرض وفي جانب آخر خسارة أضعاف أضعاف ذلك إذا اتبعنا سياسة التواكل والتظاهر بأن الأشياء سوف تمر دون أفكار سود‏.‏ فهناك من يشككون تهربا من المسئولية لكن العالم يعرف بالمعرفة المتداولة أن التغيير قادم سواء كان نتيجة عوامل طبيعية بحتة حدثت وتحدث للكرة الأرضية باستمرار‏,‏ أو أن التغيير قد تسارع بفعل الاحتباس الحراري الذي أطلق الانسان مسبباته‏.‏

ماذا تفعل هولندا الآن؟ إنها لا تكتفي بتقوية ودعم حصونها ضد غزو البحر‏,‏ بل قفزت بفكر خلاق وصفه بإيجاز كالتالي‏:‏ في المنطقة الساحلية إلي الجنوب قليلا من لاهاي وبالذات عند بلدة مونستر تقوم ببناء كثبان رملية في صورة حائط يرتفع إلي نحو عشرة أمتار بموازاة الساحل‏.‏ هناك سفينتان أو كراكتان كبيرتان تعملان علي مدي اليوم بالتبادل لرفع الرمال من قاع بحر الشمال علي بعد‏15‏ كيلو مترا من الساحل تضخ هذه الرمال في أنبوب ضخم إلي قرب الشاطئ وتقوم البلدوزرات بدكه وتكويمه في صورة تلال رملية مستمرة بعرض نحو‏30‏ إلي‏60‏ مترا تغطي بعد ذلك بزراعة أعشاب محددة ذات جذور طولية لتثبيت الكثبان‏.‏ كمية الرمال التي سوف تنقل حتي‏2011‏ تقدر بنحو‏18‏ مليون متر مكعب والنتيجة النهائية أن هولندا تكسب تدريجيا مترا وراء متر من البحر‏.‏

التكلفة عالية تبلغ نحو‏200‏ مليون دولار لجزء من الشاطئ طوله نحو‏20‏ كيلو مترا فقط‏,‏ لكن الأرباح المؤكدة هي الصمود وعدم الاستسلام لأوهام أنه ربما لا يحدث تغيير‏!‏ إنه جزء من معركة مع البحر لا تنتهي‏.‏ فكلما أقيمت خطوط كثبان متتالية تكون المعركة في صالح بقاء الحياة عاملة آمنة‏.‏ في سبتمبر الماضي قدرت لجنة مشكلة من الحكومة أن تكلفة حماية هولندا المنخفضة هي غالبا أكثر من مائة مليار يورو علي مدي القرن الـ‏21,‏ ليس فقط بناء كثبان ولكن بناء سدود وتحسين آخر وتحديث كل الدفاعات‏.‏ هي حقا تكلفة عالية لكنها علي المدي الطويل أقل بكثير من قائمة خسارات الأرض والمدن والبني التحتية ونقل الناس والأنشطة‏.‏

هل يمكن دراسة مثل هذا المشروع الرائد مع الاستعانة بالهولنديين فهم حقا رواد في هذا المجال؟‏.‏

هل يمكن ذلك فنجني ربحا مزدوجا‏:‏ حماية الدلتا الحالية مع تحسين خواصها‏,‏ ومن ناحية أخري ربما نزيد أرضا علي حساب البحر قد تصلح لأغراض متعددة سكنية واصطيافية مما يصبح من منشطات اقتصادات الناس بدلا من المزيد من التركيز والتكأكؤ حول القاهرة دون رادع؟ فالقاهرة أصبحت مشكلة ولا يمكن اختصار مصر في القاهرة‏,‏ ومع ذلك هناك رؤوس أموال ضخمة تظهر من مخادعها وتنثر في مشروعات ضاقت بها المدينة‏.‏ ألا تكفي مشكلات القاهرة؟ لا بل نزيدها إشكالا بمشروعات ذات أسماء طنانة مثل القاهرة الجديدة بتجمعاتها وجامعاتها في الشرق ومشروع المقطم المسمي البلدة العالية وغرب القاهرة الجديدة‏,‏ فضلا عن بدر والشروق والعبور والرحاب ومدينتي و‏15‏ مايو و‏6‏ أكتوبر والشيخ زايد والقرية الذكيةوعلي طول الطريق إلي الأهرامات والنمو السرطاني جنوب الجيزة إلي المريوطية‏,‏ وما يجيء ربما أعظم وأدهي‏!!‏ أليس الانفاق علي مشروعات منتجة أكثر مشروعية بلدنا مصر؟‏*

http://www.ahram.org.eg/Index.asp?Cu...ate=2009_12_16

----------


## سيد حسن

السادة الأعزاء

السلام عليكم

 في تصريحات علمية منشورة تخص نقاشنا الحالي للأستاذ الدكتور / محمد عادل يحيى وهو أستاذ للجيولوجيا ورئيس سابق للهيئة القومية للاستشعار من البعد وعلوم الفضاء التابعة لوزارة الدولة للبحث العلمي لفت نظري وجاهة تلك التصريحات والتي أرجو أن تمعنوا النظر فيها ربما تتفق اتجاهاتكم مع تلك التصريحات .

الرجل قال إن مصر تعتمد علميا على نماذج رياضية غربية تمكننا من حساب معدلات التدهور البيئي وآثاره على دلتا النيل وما شابه ، وفى الجهة الأخرى تفتقد مصر لنماذج رياضية محلية ترفع درجة الثقة في تلك الحسابات وبالتالي الاحتمالات .

وهنا فان الرجل قد ادخل تصورا جديدا للعبة التدهور البيئي المتوقع تعرض مصر له كجزء من العالم المكون لكوكب الأرض ، وهذا التصور هو افتراض عدم مناسبة النماذج الغربية التي تقدم لنا تلك الحسابات للحالة المصرية وبالتالي اهتزاز درجة الثقة فيها وافترض أن هناك جهات ( لم يعينها ) لها مصالح مادية في المشاركة في مشروعات مواجهة هذه الظواهر .

وربما أن هذه الظواهر قد لا تحدث بالقوة المتوقعة او في الفترة الزمنية الموضوعة .

وهنا فان الرجل أعطاني مبررا أراه وجيها نوعا ما في تناول التحذيرات الغربية الناتجة من دراساتهم ، وقد أوصى الرجل بضرورة الاستفادة من البيانات التاريخية المصرية عن هذه الظاهرة لإنشاء نماذج مصرية خالصة غير منحازة .

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يبدو أننا سنحمل أوزار فساد كوكب كامل بسبب هوس اباطرة وبارونات المال العالميين اليهود سبب كل مصائب الارض


 :f: 
عزيزي وأخي سيد حسن كرار
بالله عليك راجع قولك هذا
أهم اليهود
كما تقول
؟!
أم هم
الصهاينة من كل ملة ومن كل دين
؟!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> في تصريحات علمية منشورة تخص نقاشنا الحالي للأستاذ الدكتور / محمد عادل يحيى وهو أستاذ للجيولوجيا ورئيس سابق للهيئة القومية للاستشعار من البعد وعلوم الفضاء التابعة لوزارة الدولة للبحث العلمي لفت نظري وجاهة تلك التصريحات والتي أرجو أن تمعنوا النظر فيها ربما تتفق اتجاهاتكم مع تلك التصريحات .



 :f2:  عزيزي وأخي سيد حسن كرار
ألم تلحظ جملة رئيس سابق
لماذا أنتظر هذا الـرئيس الـسابق طوال هذه المدة الطويلة ليخبرنا الآن بأن دلتا مصر عليها ريشة!
بالله عليك راجع المشاركات السابقة في موضوعنا الحالي لتعرف إننا لسنا الدلتا الوحيدة في العالم المهددة بإختفاء جزء من أراضيها وإذا أختلفت النماذج فالبحر الذي سيبلع هذه الأراضي لن يختلف.... أليس كذلك؟! 


كم هي جميلة سماعي نغمة
 الـرئيس الـسابق
ألم يحين الأوان
لنسمعها تتردد
في الوطن العربي عامة
وفي مصر خاصة

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم د م / جمال الشربينى

السلام عليكم

رحبت بعودتك الحميدة للمنتدى في موضوعي أنا بتاع الأتوبيس واستأذن السيد صاحب الموضوع في الترحيب بك هنا مرة أخرى .

يا سيدي احمد الله على سلامتك وعودا حميدا وواضح أن وجودك في المنتدى جزء من الحالة التي نعيشها وجزء من المنتدى نفسه ورغم انك تمثل الاتجاه المعاكس ورغم كل شيء نختلف حوله ورغم انك تصيب الآخرين بالجنون أحيانا لانه ببساطة اعتدت عليك كأحد أفراد الأسرة المشاكسين ، وواضح أنني سأضع نظرية اجتماعية تقول " بأن الاجتماع والمعايشة اليومية اللصيقة تقتل بداخل نفس الأفراد هذه المشكلات التي تتوالد نتيجة الصفات الشخصية السالبة الثابتة والمميزة للشخصية والمثيرة للضيق والغضب لدى الآخرين " .

واتمنى ان كان هناك مثل بلدي فلكلوري يتطابق مع المنطوق السابق .

وبالمناسبة هل هناك طريقة عقاب إلكترونية محسوسة تتصل بحواس الإنسان ، تجعلنا نتبادل العنف الإلكتروني إذا اغضب أحدنا الآخر ، وكما سمعت من أحد الأشخاص حين سأل عن إمكانية إرسال رسائل عطرية عبر الإنترنت تحمل أنواعا معروفة من العطور وتمكننا من شمها والإحساس بها .

ولنعد إلى موضوعنا يا صاحبي الكبير :

النقطة الأولى : يهود أم صهاينة : أنا اتبعت نمط عام معروف لدى جميع المسلمين والمشرقيين بأن وراء كل بلوى يهودي ، ومهاتير محمد او محاضر محمد رئيس وزراء ماليزيا السابق( وخد بالك من كلمة سابق دى ) قال انه يعتقد أن اليهود هم سبب كل المشكلات والأزمات التي يعانيها العالم ، وحتى في الأغاني الفلكلورية الشعبية في الزفة " صلى صلى .............. واللي ما يصلى أبوه ارماللى وأمه (يهودية ) بتبيع طعمية " .

يعنى مشكلتي هي التاريخ الذي تكلم عن اليهود في القراّن وفى كتب النصارى الدينية وفى الآثار وفى كل شيء سلبي ولم يذكر الصهيونية حديثة الولادة ( بنت امبارح ) .

إذن كل من استخدم لفظة يهود او يهودي يعنى اتهاما لغالبية كاسحة من اليهود – أنا أظن انه صحيح - ونمطا قديما معروفا لكل شيء ماكر وخبيث أما أن كان هناك بعض اليهود ( الطيبين ) وتعرفهم شخصيا فأنت حر .

النقطة الثانية : الرئيس السابق : رغم أنني اتفق معك تماما في أن هذه اللفظة تعنى التغيير والإحلال ولكن بشرط مهم وهو أن يكون السابق ما يزال على قيد الحياة وحيا يرزق وبعقله وحرا طليقا ، إلا انه ليس كل سابق مكروها او ملفوظا ويمكن أن نندم عليه إذا ما رحل .

النقطة الثالثة : غرق اكثر من دلتا في العالم : هنا لا أستطيع التدخل لأنني لست أهل ذكر او علم ، ولكن أتوقع انه إذا اختلفت جيولوجيا أراضى الدلتا المنتشرة عبر الكرة الأرضية عن بعضها البعض ، هنا قد تختلف نتائج نحر البحر لها وتختلف مدد بقاءها عن بعضها البعض أيضا فيمكن أن تغرق دلتا وتنجو أخرى ، وعلى هذا الأساس فلكل دلتا دراسات ونماذج رياضية خاصة بها والله اعلم .

وبالمناسبة ما هو جمع كلمة " دلتا " .

شكرا لك ومرحبا بعودتك مرة ثانية والسلام عليكم

----------


## atefhelal

> السادة الأعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> في تصريحات علمية منشورة تخص نقاشنا الحالي للأستاذ الدكتور / محمد عادل يحيى وهو أستاذ للجيولوجيا ورئيس سابق للهيئة القومية للاستشعار من البعد وعلوم الفضاء التابعة لوزارة الدولة للبحث العلمي لفت نظري وجاهة تلك التصريحات والتي أرجو أن تمعنوا النظر فيها ربما تتفق اتجاهاتكم مع تلك التصريحات .
> 
> الرجل قال إن مصر تعتمد علميا على نماذج رياضية غربية تمكننا من حساب معدلات التدهور البيئي وآثاره على دلتا النيل وما شابه ، وفى الجهة الأخرى تفتقد مصر لنماذج رياضية محلية ترفع درجة الثقة في تلك الحسابات وبالتالي الاحتمالات .
> 
> وهنا فان الرجل قد ادخل تصورا جديدا للعبة التدهور البيئي المتوقع تعرض مصر له كجزء من العالم المكون لكوكب الأرض ، وهذا التصور هو افتراض عدم مناسبة النماذج الغربية التي تقدم لنا تلك الحسابات للحالة المصرية وبالتالي اهتزاز درجة الثقة فيها وافترض أن هناك جهات ( لم يعينها ) لها مصالح مادية في المشاركة في مشروعات مواجهة هذه الظواهر .
> ...




 أسلوب النماذج الرياضية أو النمذجة الرياضية Mathematical Modelling هو أحد الأساليب العلمية المتقدمة لإستشراف المستقبل التى تعمل فى توليفة واحدة مع أحد الأساليب الآتية أو معها جميعا :
التنبؤ بإستخدام التحليل الوصفى Qualitative Analysis
التنبؤ باستخدام "تحليل الإتجاه العام ثم إسقاطه" Trend Analysis and Projection
التنبؤ باستخدام تحليل المدخلات والمخرجات Input-Output Analysis .

ويتم عادة الجمع بين أساليب النمذجة وأساليب كتابة السيناريو ، فتركز النمذجة على مايمكن قياسه وتقديره كميا ، بينما تؤخذ المعلومات النوعية فى الإعتبار عند استخدام أسلوب كتابة السيناريو ... 
وماتم فى الخارج بواسطة خبراء الغرب وبتمويل من الأمم المتحدة هو استخدام أسلوب النمذجة الرياضية وتحليل المدخلات والمخرجات لحالة مناخية عامة غير قاصرة على بلد معين ، ومايمكن قياسه وتقديره كميا فيها لايعتمد على أى شروط ابتدائية محلية لبلد محدد .. ونتائجها بالنسبة لمصر أو لغيرها يجب أن تكون موضع ثقة .. إلا إذا قام خبراء مصريون وأثبتوا عدم صحة النتائج التى وصل إليها هؤلاء الخبراء بالنسبة لكوكب الأرض وبالنسبة لتوقعاتهم للمناطق الأكثر تعرضا لمخاطر التغيرات المناخية والتى من بينها مصر .. 

والنمذجة الرياضية  تعتمد على مايسمى بمصفوفة المعاملات الرياضية وعلى معادلات رياضية معقدة .. وهى رياضة بحتة عالية .. والرياضة كعلم لاشرق فيه أو غرب وخاصة إن كانت تتعامل مع ظاهرة عامة مثل التغيرات المناخية وتداعياتها خلال المستقبل ، وبالتالى فلا يمكن عمل مايقول به الدكتور محمد عادل بالنماذج المحلية لظاهرة كونية  عالمية  ..  كما أن أسلوب النمذجة الرياضية فى حالتنا مكلف للغاية كأحد وسائل استشراف المستقبل ويفوق إمكانياتنا فى مصر ماديا وأكاد أقول علميا أيضا .. لأنه يعتمد على رصد دقيق وعلمى لتغيرات المناخ خلال زمن طويل وتحليل أسبابه بدقة   ، وإن أردنا فى مصر عمل نماذج رياضية بمصر لهذه الظاهرة  فسوف نعتمد على نفس المعلومات وعلى نتائج الأرصاد والإحصائيات التى يملكها خبراء الغرب لأنها أرصاد وإحصائيات تخص تغيرات المناخ بالعالم وتمت خلال وقت لم نشارك فيه وتكلفت كثيرا  ، وعندئذ سوف نصل إلى نفس نتائجهم .. فمع المعادلات الرياضية لاتوجد سوى نتيجة واحدة صحيحة دائما ... 
كان يمكن للدكتور المذكور أن يوصى باستخدام النمذجة التى قام بها علماء وخبراء الغرب كأساس لعمل سيتاريو رئيسى ينطلق من واقع مصر الحالى ومعه عدد من السيناريوهات البديلة يضع فيها احتمال حدوث تغيرات لهذا الواقع مستقبلا .. لتكون تلك السيناريوهات مرشدا لمن بيدهم الأمر مع تداعيات تلك الظاهرة المناخية لكى يستعدون بطريقة عملية وإيجابية  لما قد يحدث من مخاطر وخسائر قومية جسيمة بشمال الدلتا ...   وفى هذه الحالة سوف يواجه الخبراء المصريين مشكلة دقة البيانات وصدقها من المصادر الرسمية ، وسوف يواجهم تبعا لذلك صعوبة تعريف الإعتبارات الإقتصادية عن طريق دالة التكلفة بشكل منطقى بحيث يمكن توضيح أقل تكلفة ممكنة لمواجهة مخاطر غرق أراضى الدلتا فى المستقبل .. وكذلك سوف يواجههم صعوبة تعريف القيود الحاكمة constrains الإقتصادية والإجتماعية والسياسية – سلبية كانت أم إيجابية – اللازمة لتشغيل سيناريوهاتهم وتحريك الأفعال وردود الأفعال بها خلال الزمن .. 

*رأيى أن الدكتور لم يوفق فى عرضه للموضوع ، ويبدو أنه لايعرف بدقة ماهى "النمذجة الرياضية" كأسلوب من أساليب إستشراف المستقبل .* 
*.*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> المحترم د م / جمال الشربينى
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> رحبت بعودتك الحميدة للمنتدى في موضوعي أنا بتاع الأتوبيس واستأذن السيد صاحب الموضوع في الترحيب بك هنا مرة أخرى .
> 
> يا سيدي احمد الله على سلامتك وعودا حميدا وواضح أن وجودك في المنتدى جزء من الحالة التي نعيشها وجزء من المنتدى نفسه ورغم انك تمثل الاتجاه المعاكس ورغم كل شيء نختلف حوله ورغم انك تصيب الآخرين بالجنون أحيانا لانه ببساطة اعتدت عليك كأحد أفراد الأسرة المشاكسين ، وواضح أنني سأضع نظرية اجتماعية تقول " بأن الاجتماع والمعايشة اليومية اللصيقة تقتل بداخل نفس الأفراد هذه المشكلات التي تتوالد نتيجة الصفات الشخصية السالبة الثابتة والمميزة للشخصية والمثيرة للضيق والغضب لدى الآخرين " .
> 
> واتمنى ان كان هناك مثل بلدي فلكلوري يتطابق مع المنطوق السابق .
> ...


 :f: عزيزي وأخي سيد حسن كرار
ولكن المجانين الذين أشرت إليهم هل هم الآن خارج أسوار العباسية؟!
فهل لي بمعرفة أسماءهم حتي أتمكن من زيارتهم ؟!

عزيزي كل المشاركات السابقة قبل دخولك المتأخر للموضوع تنفي كل تهيئاتك هذه فالموضوع كان فيه الرأي  والرأي الآخر بدون التعرض لأشخاص المشتركين ثم جئت أنت لترحب بي وبدلا من إنتقادك لرأيي الشخصي أنتقدت شخصي وذاتي ثم تطرقت إلي التكنيك الحديث للكمبيوتر والذي فيه ستدفع مبلغا من النقود لتحصل علي رائحتك المفضلة !



*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ
الدلتا* هي تكوين أرضي مثلثي الشكل عند مصب النهر، والذي قد يكون إما محيطا أو بحرا أو بحيرة أو صحراء. تتكون الدلتا حين يصل النهر إلى مصبه حيث يلقي النهر بما يحمله من مواد عالقة نتيجة اختلاف طبيعة التيار وسرعته في هذه المنطقة مما يؤدي إلى تراكم ترسبات النهر مع الزمن وأخذ اسم دلتا من الحرف الرابع للأبجدية اليونانية Δ والذي ينطق دلتا.

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ*


أنا أجيد الإنكليزية أكثر من العربية وجمعها بالإنكليزية

Delta .......Deltas
وأنا أري طالما أن أصل كلمة
دلتا
غير عربي
فأنا أري أنه يمكننا جمع الكلمة عربيا
فتكون 
دلتات

----------


## سيد حسن

المهندس المحترم / عاطف هلال 

السلام عليكم

في رأيي أن الجهل ابغض مسببات إرهاق الفكر ، وأنا أخشى أن أرهقك بجهلي في هذا الأمر يا سيدي الفاضل ، واشكرك على كرمك في تعريفي بماهية النمذجة الرياضية وقد سمعتها قبل ذلك ومرت على ولم افهمها فشكرا لك .

وربما لو كنت مدافعا عن الرجل وأنا جاهل بالموضوع لانطلقت مؤيدا وجهة نظره في نقطة استغلال الحدث في تحقيق أرباح وجنى ثروات مثل كل استخدام لا أخلاقي للعلم وتكنولوجياته لإحداث تأثيرات سلبية على صحة الإنسان ومستقبله وامنه الغذائي والاجتماعي بل وحياته نفسها ، ولنا في أبحاث وتجارب الحروب الكيماوية والبيولوجية التي يسيطر عليها الغرب منفردا مثلا وعبرة وربما ما قيل عن تخليق فيروس ah1n1 او ما يعرف بأنفلونزا الخنازير معمليا أحد تطبيقات الحروب البيولوجية الحديثة التي نعيشها اليوم ، وهى بالطبع منشأها علمي راقي وليست جزافية .

وربما لو كنت متمسكا بالثوابت العلمية والثقة في النمذجة الرياضية لظاهرة تدهور المناخ التي وضعها علماء الغرب وبالتأكيد شارك في متابعتها ورقابتها علماء مصريون تحت راية الأمم المتحدة لقلت بأنها مجرد محاولة من الرجل للظهور الإعلامي باستخدام سياسة الاختلاف .

ولكنني بين هذا وذاك استغل جهلي في عدم الاطمئنان إلى ما يقدمه لنا الغرب دائما من نتائج معلبة جاهزة ومهضومة خصوصا فيما يتعلق بالتربة والأرض التي نحيا فوقها .

وسيزداد جهلي في إرهاقك كلما تساءلت عن الاحتمالات الآتية :

·	بيانات خام موضوعة عمدا ومجهولة المصدر فيما يخص اقليمنا يتم معالجتها بنماذج رياضية سليمة التركيب فتعطى نتائج خاطئة .
·	بيانات سليمة ومعلومة المصدر فيما يخص اقليمنا يتم معالجتها بنماذج رياضية سليمة التركيب ولكن تصدق على مناطق وأقاليم أخرى عدا اقليمنا فتعطى نتائج خاطئة .
·	بيانات سليمة ومعلومة المصدر فيما يخص اقليمنا يتم معالجتها بنماذج رياضية سليمة التركيب ولكنها لا تمثل الواقع فتعطى نتائج خاطئة .

وعلى كل فالغرض هو الحصول على درجة صدق عالية لكل النتائج التنبئية ولاخذ الاستعدادات المناسبة في الوقت المناسب.

شكرا لك والسلام عليكم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:Love: عزيزي وأخي سيد حسن كرار

هل سأنتظر كثيرا علي باب الكنترول لأعرف نتيجة ماهو جمع كلمة "دلتا"؟!

----------


## atefhelal

> المهندس المحترم / عاطف هلال 
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> في رأيي أن الجهل ابغض مسببات إرهاق الفكر ، وأنا أخشى أن أرهقك بجهلي في هذا الأمر يا سيدي الفاضل ، واشكرك على كرمك في تعريفي بماهية النمذجة الرياضية وقد سمعتها قبل ذلك ومرت على ولم افهمها فشكرا لك .
> 
> وربما لو كنت مدافعا عن الرجل وأنا جاهل بالموضوع لانطلقت مؤيدا وجهة نظره في نقطة استغلال الحدث في تحقيق أرباح وجنى ثروات مثل كل استخدام لا أخلاقي للعلم وتكنولوجياته لإحداث تأثيرات سلبية على صحة الإنسان ومستقبله وامنه الغذائي والاجتماعي بل وحياته نفسها ، ولنا في أبحاث وتجارب الحروب الكيماوية والبيولوجية التي يسيطر عليها الغرب منفردا مثلا وعبرة وربما ما قيل عن تخليق فيروس ah1n1 او ما يعرف بأنفلونزا الخنازير معمليا أحد تطبيقات الحروب البيولوجية الحديثة التي نعيشها اليوم ، وهى بالطبع منشأها علمي راقي وليست جزافية .
> 
> وربما لو كنت متمسكا بالثوابت العلمية والثقة في النمذجة الرياضية لظاهرة تدهور المناخ التي وضعها علماء الغرب وبالتأكيد شارك في متابعتها ورقابتها علماء مصريون تحت راية الأمم المتحدة لقلت بأنها مجرد محاولة من الرجل للظهور الإعلامي باستخدام سياسة الاختلاف .
> ...


كما تعلم ياأخى فإن الرياضة أو العلوم الرياضية تمثل لغة واحدة مشتركة وعالمية لباقى العلوم التطبيقية وكذلك العلوم الإنسانية مع تطورها إلى حد كبير ، وتقوم على الإستدلال المباشر وغير المباشر وأدواته المختلفة من استنباط وقياس واستقراء وتحليل .. الخ . وهذه الأدوات يستخدمها بشر قد يخطئون أو قد يصلون بها إلى نتائج قد لاتعير عن حقيقة الواقع أو عن الحقيقة المطلقة ...  ليس بسبب أخطاء رصد الواقع  وتسجيل الملاحظات فقط لكى يضعها الرياضى  كمقدمات صادقة يستدل منها بطرق الإستدلال المختلفة إلى قضايا وحقائق صادقة وثابتة ... ولكن بسبب آخر هو أنه لايوجد إنسان فى هذا الكون يمتلك مايسمى بالحقيقة المطلقة ... 

وحين نقول على سبيل المثال أن الشمس تشرق دائما من الشرق وسوف تظل تشرق دائما من الشرق على أساس صدق كل ملاحظات البشر على مر تاريخهم وعلى أساس أن الشمس ظاهرة كونية وأن قوانين الكون مطردة ، وأن الطبيعة تسير على وتيرة واحدة .. فهذا كله يؤدى إلى نتيجة صادقة بالنسبة لعقول البشر  ، ولكنها ليست صحيحة دائما بالنسبة  إلى الله سبحانه تعالى  خالق الكون ... فقد يأتى يوم وتشرق الشمس فيه من المغرب كعلامة من علامات يوم القيامة ... وعلى ذلك فيمكن أن نقول أنه لايوجد مايسمى بالحقيقة المطلقة الصحيحة دائما بالنسبة للظواهر الكونية فى المفهوم الإنسانى ، وكذلك هو نفس الحال إلى حد كبير بالنسبة لتغيرات المناخ كظاهرة طبيعية وكونية ، حتى وإن كنا كبشر قد تسببنا بأفعالنا وأطماعنا فى إفساد هذه الظاهرة .. وسوف تجد دائما ياأخى من يقول : لأنها ظاهرة كونية من صنع الخالق فقد يتم تصحيحها بقدرته تعالى بعد إفسادها وقد يحدث العكس فيزيد الله لحكمة لانعلمها من فسادها وأضرارها ، وبالتالى فليس من الضرورى إرهاق أنفسنا بوسائل استشراف المسنقبل المعقدة من نمذجة وخلافه ، والأفضل هو أن ندع الخلق للخالق ... 

مثال آخر ، وهو ليس من الظواهر الكونية  .. نفترض فيه دقة المعلومات والبيانات وصدقها والإستخدام السليم لأسس علم الإحصاء (وعلم الإحصاء بنظرياته وقوانينه هو أحد فروع علم الرياضة )  ...  هذا المثال  هو أرقام الدخل القومى ومعدلات النمو الإقتصادى العالية التى تعلنها حكومة مصر سنويا .. يمكننا القول مع الحرص على دقة البيانات أن نتائج المعلنة لأرقام الدخل القومى صادقة ولكنها ليست صحيحة ، وهناك فرق بين الصدق والصحة ، وذلك لأن تلك الأرقام لاتعبر عن مستوى معيشة أفراد المجتمع ، ولاتعكس نوعية حياتهم الحقيقية فقد تؤول الزيادة فى الدخل القومى إلى فئة قليلة من الأغنياء .. 
وإذا قسمنا إجمالى الدخل القومى على عدد المواطنين بمصر فنحصل على متوسط دخل الفرد كنتيجة صادقة ناتجة من عملية رياضية بسيطة ، ولكنها نتيجة غير صحيحة ولاتعبر عن حقيقة متوسط دخل الفرد فى مصر ، حيث نجد حالات لتوزيع غير عادل ومتوازن لهذا الدخل القومى ، وتصبح فائدة الأرقام الخاصة بمتوسط دخل الفرد فى مصر غير ذى معنى رغم صدقها ، لسبب بسيط هو أن معظم أفراد المجتمع يحصلون على أقل بكثير من هذا المتوسط الحسابى ، وأن مجموعة صغيرة فقط من أفراد المجتمع تستحوز على الدخل المتميز الذى يعلو بكثير عن هذا المتوسط الحسابى ... ويقال عندئذ أنه يوجد توزيعين للدخل القومى فى المجتمع المصرى ... 

وهذه هى الرياضة ياأخى ، فعلى الرغم من أنها علم  راقى وصريح ومباشر ، إلا أن البعض يسئ استخدامها ، حتى وإن ظهر حرصهم على دقة الرصد والبيانات وخرجوا علينا بنتائج صادقة ، ولكنها غير صحيحة ولاتعبر عن الحقيقة والواقع الفعلى أو المتوقع ...

----------

